# Linux >  mini modi

## janeks

Radās doma, ka vajadzetu pamodificēt/uzlabot viena mediju atskaņotāja firmare. 
Šitādu pēdējā laikā ir savairojušies gana daudz, kuri būtībā ir tādi minidatori ar uz linux bāzētu programmatūru, kas paredzēti pieslēgšanai tikai televizoram, un labākā gadījumā ari tiklam.

Mani konkrēti ieinteresēja Argosy HV339T.
Tik tālu, kas sapratu dažas svarīgākās lietas:
-> ir svarīgi uz kādiem dzelžiem aparāts darbojas (chipset, http://www.iboum.com/artkill/chipsets.php) 
Šeit gan atradu, ka manam aparātām ir "cut down" variants no Argosy HV335T, kas ir par kādiem pārdesmit lašiem lētāks un ir bez DTV uztvērēja. Man to īpaši nevajadzēja, bet pērkot nodomāju neknapināties. Bet tagad škiet, ka varbūt lieki. Incati ko īsti nozīmē "cut down" un kas īsti nogriezts?
T.i. teorētiski, ja čipsets ir atbilstošs, tad var izmantot citas firmwares vai to daļas. Te gan būtiski ir kā sarunājas dažādi atskaņotāji ar pultīm, to kodi vienām un tām pašām darbībām mēdz atšķirties. Tur gan esot kāds konfirgurācijas fails, kur tie ierakstīti.

-> Firmware pa lielam ir vnk. arhivēta datne, kurā noteiktā kārtībā ir sapakotas visas lietas noteiktā kārtībā.
Pamatlīmeni var vnk. atarhivēt, tālāk tur ir citi arhīvi, kurus varot dabūt vaļā ar unyaffs. Gribēju iesākumam nedaudz paeksperimentēt un salīdzināt abu augstākminēto ierīču firmware. Sākuma līmenis man iznāca ļoti vnk. No install.img atpakojās sekojošas datnes:

package2/bluecore.audio
package2/squashfs1.img
package2/usr.local.etc.tar.bz2
package2/video_firmware.bin
package2/vmlinux.develop.avhdd.mars.nand.bin
8373_img
arial.ttf
audio_firmware.install.bin
configuration.xml
flash_erase
install_a
install_a_0910
mkfs.jffs2
mkyaffs2image
nandwrite
video_firmware.install.bin

Pēc citiem neta avotiem škiet failā package2/squashfs1.img vajadzētu būt iepakotam root image, bet man gan tas nepakojās vaļā ar to unyaffs (corupted vai invalid file).  :: 
Nez kāpēc tā? Vai varētu būt pie vainas atpakošanas metode?

Interesanti, ka šitik tālu atpakojot abu ierīču (335T un 339T) instalācijas pakas - neredzēju pilnīgi nekādu atšķirību.
Vēl, škiet diezgan vnk. būtu iespējams ieslēgt telnet iespēju - turpat parastajā arhīvā (package2/usr.local.etc.tar.bz2) ir inetd.conf, kur jāatkomentē atbilstoša rindiņa.

-> Ja ar šo gribas nodarboties tālāk vajag jau laicīgi noskaidrot uz pašas ierīces plates, kur atrodami seriālā porta kontakti un sagatavot pāreju uz usb, viens labs un lēts variants ir vecie Nokias pop porta, vaikāviņutursauca datoru savienojuma kabelīši (man to pa šo laiku ir kādi trīs gab uzkrājušies). Jo ar šīm lietām ķimerējoties varam nonākt situācijā, kad ierīce nedarbojas un arī jaunu firmware nevar ielādēt. tad vienīgais variants ir pieja caur seriālo.

Patreiz galvenais jautājums, kur esmu iesprūdis ir ar to problēmu ar package2/squashfs1.img atpakošanu...

Ja, nu kādam ir pieredze priecāšos un iepriekšpateicos, ja padalīsieties.

----------


## dmd

cik saprotu squash failusistēmai ir savi tūļi, un mountējot tu vari dabūt tikai read only.
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SquashFS-HOWTO/mksqoverview.html

ceru, ka tas palīdz.

----------


## janeks

Paldies, dmd, tas varētu noderēt.

Gribas arī nodrošināties pret iespējamām problemām un sagatavot serial piekļuvi.
Tam ļoti labi piemēroti esot veco nokia telefonu USB kabelīši CA-42 vai DKU-5, jo tiem ir seriāļa pāreja ar pareizo 3v spriegumu.

Varbūt kādam ir kāds kaut kur aizķēries un netiks izmantots - es labprāt iepirktu par nelielu, bet godīgu samaksu...

Iepriekšpateicos.

----------


## wanderer

cik skaitās "neliela, bet godīga"?
eshopos 2,50-5 Ls, jauni; ebayaa $2-3.
tas ir daudz?

----------


## janeks

Tak, jau dabūju.  :: 
Bet darbu tik daudz, ka neeesmu nemaz pieķēries... :-/

----------


## wanderer

ar to Argosy eksperimentē uzmanīgi. ir izdevies uz brīdi nobrickot pie gluži nevainīgām izdarībām, tā kā, var gadīties, ka kabelis būs varen noderīgs  ::  bez dvb-t vēl tas 335tā čipsets supportēja gauži maz kodeku - tikai standarta mpeg/divx/xvid un tā; nepētīju, vai tas ir globālistu-marketoīdu-masonu apgraizīšanas triks, bet pieļauju, ka varētu būt.

"cut down" būtība jau pamatā ir marketings vulgaris. Tāpēc jau veikala plauktā nav tikai ķiršu jogurts, bet arī zemeņu, banānu, persiku un marakujas, tb ļoti bieži devaisu submodeļi ir softiski/firmwariski ierobežoti/apgraizīti, kaut arī čips techniski spēj uzturēt visas fīčas. pircējam ir jāpiedāvā izvēles iespēja, atbilstoši maciņam un deguna leņķim  ::

----------


## janeks

Ir pieejami daži Zipit Z2 līdzīgām izdarībām...

----------

